# Kind of a weird predicament..



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

So my S3 recently busted on me and Verizon sent me a refurb under warrenty, not insurance. However the new one has WIFI issues and ejecting my SIM card has appeared to have broken the pins and left the sim stuck inside the phone, before I ask about replacements, here's my issue..

I recently bought an iPhone 5 as well (please don't leave snobby comments about this, it's just a phone), and I want to keep handing off between the S3 and Iphone with my SIM adapters. Well if they see the iPhone 5 on the account, being that it has a nano sim, will they agree to give me a new one for free if I say I'm switching back to the S3? After all, the phone is broken and it was a replacement from them.

Any thoughts? I didn't intentionally break the SIM slot or put too much force on it, it just broke. This wouldn't count as fraud right? It's warranty, not insurance and the damage was unintentional and seems to be the result of a faulty SIM slot, aside from the broken wifi radio. The only lie I might tell them is that I was taking out the SIM to get a new one from Verizon activated. (I'd be calling their hotline at 6 AM, in a couple hours







... )

Thanks guys


----------



## BeADroid (Dec 23, 2011)

You should be able to get a new sim card, just fine. You should also be able to get your phone replaced as well. They don't care what phones you have. All they care about is that you pay them $$$$ every month.

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Not sure about the phones, but I can vouch for the sims. They are free. If your sim goes bad you can just stop by VZW and they will provide you a new sim free of charge. I wouldn't expect them to throw a fit about the iPhone 5 on there too, but you never know. I'm a one-phone type of man myself.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

They won't care about the other phone. I've had 4 different devices on my account that I've switched around whenever. They won't say a word as it doesn't pertain to your situation.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

That's the answer I was looking for! Sorry if it sounded like I was freaking out. Being up at 4AM isn't always too great


----------



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

Free sims are only at corporate vzw stores. Retailers normally will charge $10. From my experience.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

JKBane said:


> Free sims are only at corporate vzw stores. Retailers normally will charge $10. From my experience.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah it wasn't the sim I was worried about, just the phone. But they're sending me another one tomorrow


----------

